
The End of Local News - bookofjoe
https://www.bostonmagazine.com/news/2019/11/01/end-of-local-news/
======
bookofjoe
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:u9cjB3...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:u9cjB3Ut9vMJ:https://www.bostonmagazine.com/news/2019/11/01/end-
of-local-news/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

